# Abbé Christ's hive: Bottom board - What's the thinking behind it?



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

On page 5 of Johann Thür's book linked to on BioBees there is this interesting bottom board in the illustration of Abbe Christ's hive concept. There's something fascinating about it. But I have no idea what's going on with it. What's the design? What's the reason behind it?

I like that it's a covered landing board. But other than that I don't know what it's advantages are. Can anyone provide some insight?


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

I think I understand the drawing: the actual entrance is recessed behind the front plane of the hive, right?

I think it's a very good idea! I have a variety of porch roofs, front wind baffles, and other doodads that are in front of my entrances. I started fiddling around with these when I noticed that tree cavity feral hives often have offset, concealed or indirect entrances. There, I think, it serves to disguise the entrance pathway and perhaps help in foiling raiders and predators. I also noticed when using Snelgrove boards that the narrow tunnels created by the toggling doors made excellent defensive positions, preventing robbing of even very small and weak colonies that would ordinarily require robber screens.

It would also serve as a dry, and protected place for the bees to hang out on, which I think is an underestimated benefit. Even on a coolish (low 40s F) early Spring evening like tonight, when I did my night check I saw I have some bees in my stronger hives milling around outside of the hive on the top shelf created by the 4" of insulation just under the upper entrance. I have a "roof" cantilevered over the top of the stack in the form of a political sign that extends 6" father out than the front of the hive. And hanging down from the roof is a wind baffle curtain that shelters the top section (quilt box, vent shim and telecover) of the hive. So under these "eaves" in my winter stacks there is a place the bees can use as a front porch when they're so inclined.

Having a summer porch, down on the level of the bottom entrance is something I think the bees would like, and find useful too. I would have to add a structure like that to the front of my hives, but it offers some intriguing ideas.

Thanks for posting it.

Enj.


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

The biobees website has a side by side comparison with the details of each hive component for Warre and Christ. The description of Christ's bottom board is listed as, "Flat board extending 189 mm in front of the entrance and the whole width of the hive." That description is nothing like the contraption in the illustration. 

Did Christ write a book? If so, where can I find a copy?


----------



## HiveMind (Jul 6, 2010)

Okay, I just found this. What's interesting is you can have driving wind and rain and because of this design it's not really going to blow into the hive, build up on a landing board or splash inside. I'm really intrigued. I wonder if the 6cm space also gives bearders a place to hang out inside the hive instead of sprawling out all over the sides of the hive.


----------

